# Vigilante Juice Co. - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Since 2013, Vigilante Juice Co. has been creating gourmet e-juice that sets itself apart from competitors. We have a passion for creating unique flavor profiles that will satisfy any palate.

Juices will be live later today.














*GREY GHOST

Earl Grey Tea steeped to perfection and mixed with sweet cream, tied together with a twist of lemon.
30PG / 70VG
30ML*





*PUBLIC ENEMY NO1
Refreshing blood oranges folded in a vanilla bean cream and finished with a splash of spiced rum.
30PG / 70VG
30ML*



*ROUGE
A smooth, rich blend of French vanilla custard accented with shaved young coconut and a drizzle of caramel.
30PG / 70VG
30ML*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/5/15)

This looks very nice, keen to give this a go.


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

That *PUBLIC ENEMY NO1 *e-juice description sounds mouth watering, maybe a worthy replacement for 5P Queenside?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Just need to confirm alcohol content on the Vigilante range for those that are concerned. Waiting feedback from supplier.

All the others lines are alcohol free according to distributor.

Vigilante and the other lines are now available for purchase.

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Nice review on the Vigilante line


----------



## Sir Vape (21/5/15)

Just got feedback from Vigilante and they are alcohol free

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (10/6/15)

*New stocks of Vigilante just in!!!*

Your favourites like Rouge, Public Enemy No1 and Grey Ghost are back on the shelves.

Order yours today and get *5% OFF* any Vigilante purchase 

Use coupon code: *VIGILANTEROCKS *on checkout.

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vigilante-juice-co

Reactions: Like 1


----------

